# Tyson Fury (Lineal, RING & WBC) vs. Dillian Whyte (28-2)



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

WBC want to make this a final eliminator for Wilder.
I like it.
If the fight gets made, who wins?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Tyson Fury stops him.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Seems like a stylistic mismatch to me on top of the talent mismatch. I'd be surprised if Whyte wins.


----------



## JonnyBriggs (Aug 7, 2013)

Considering an aged, shop-worn Chisora beat Whyte once and was well ahead on cards before getting sparked in the rematch . . . . . . . I'm backing Fury on this one.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So the Heavyweight division finally sorted out all its mess I cant believe it this is crazy. Whyte fights Fury, Joshua fights Usyk, Wilder rematches Ortiz

Then we get Whyte/Fury vs Wilder, Joshua makes a mandatory defense then it sets up Joshua vs Wilder as they would have ran out of opponents, this is too good to be true Whyte cant sit there saying anyones ducking him now hes got a chance to beat the guy whose seen as the man in the division


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126552897850937345


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

Fury just drew with their champion, yet they expect him to fight someone else to prove he is allowed to fight their champion again?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

oldjoe said:


> Fury just drew with their champion, yet they expect him to fight someone else to prove he is allowed to fight their champion again?


He turned down the immediate rematch so its his own fault


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> He turned down the immediate rematch so its his own fault


Which fair enough so they drop him aside and just give next in line chance. He gets shot after if still there. They already know he wanted a fight away from Wilder rematch. They are trying to dictate in wrong way.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

oldjoe said:


> Which fair enough so they drop him aside and just give next in line chance. He gets shot after if still there. They already know he wanted a fight away from Wilder rematch. They are trying to dictate in wrong way.


Thing is a draw doesnt guarantee a rematch the WBC were just trying to do the right thing because everyone complained robbery, Fury turned it down so it was up to Wilder whether to rematch him or not but now they are actually helping Fury by getting him a shot soon


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Thought for awhile that this fight could happen since Tyson signed with Top Rank. Can't see it this year, maybe next if Whyte still gets buggered about.


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is a draw doesnt guarantee a rematch the WBC were just trying to do the right thing because everyone complained robbery, Fury turned it down so it was up to Wilder whether to rematch him or not but now they are actually helping Fury by getting him a shot soon


I get it. But maybe me having a moment, but is it not just total bullocks?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

This is a good fight for Fury' ESPN deal actually. 

Whyte is allegedly on a fight by fight deal with Matchroom too, so no reason it cant be made.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

What the fuck does Whyte have to do to get a title shot. He's done more than the two current champions and Fury did before they got their shots.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

jonnytightlips said:


> What the fuck does Whyte have to do to get a title shot. He's done more than the two current champions and Fury did before they got their shots.


I hate the baubles so dont keep up with shit like this...... but has he won a final eliminator?

I know hes won eliminators...


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Grant said:


> I hate the baubles so dont keep up with shit like this...... but has he won a final eliminator?
> 
> I know hes won eliminators...


I don't think he has but he seems to be always in these eliminators and was definitely ranked number one by the WBC for ages without ever getting a shot.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

oldjoe said:


> I get it. But maybe me having a moment, but is it not just total bullocks?


Not total bullocks I'm just glad Fury is in the mix they could have called Whyte as mandatory and made Fury wait and also Luis Ortiz is guaranteed a rematch at some point so Fury could have had to wait 2 more fights then it would be his fault for turning it down, this sorts the situation out so well


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

jonnytightlips said:


> What the fuck does Whyte have to do to get a title shot. He's done more than the two current champions and Fury did before they got their shots.


Not sure he's done more than Fury did first time round. Fury beat better opponents than Whyte has had so far.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Sledgehammer16 said:


> Not sure he's done more than Fury did first time round. Fury beat better opponents than Whyte has had so far.


Have to disagree with that.


----------



## Sledgehammer16 (Apr 27, 2019)

Go


jonnytightlips said:


> Have to disagree with that.


 Go on then explain. Before Klitschko, Fury fought his way to the top. Whyte has done well but not as well.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I like the fight. Think Fury wins it comfortably if it ever happened.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Vinny Maddalone, Chisora, Joey Abell and Christian Hammer. Whyte beating Chisora, Helenius, Browne, Parker and probably Rivas is better than what Fury did.


----------



## oldjoe (Jun 25, 2017)

A.C.S said:


> Not total bullocks I'm just glad Fury is in the mix they could have called Whyte as mandatory and made Fury wait and also Luis Ortiz is guaranteed a rematch at some point so Fury could have had to wait 2 more fights then it would be his fault for turning it down, this sorts the situation out so well


? Maybe I'm well out of the loop but their role is to just nominate #1 contender. If its Whyte because Fury don't want it right now so be it, though how the fuck is Whyte above Fury in their rankings!? Plus how the fuck can Ortiz go after.

And if Wilder disagrees with their selection he should be putting his case forward and if they disagree he threatens to drop the belt.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Can we stop calling him the lineal champion? He lost his titles when he got banned for taking PEDs and then became a coke head.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

I think Fury will win a wide points decision. I like Whyte but apart from the ko, I'd say Chisora was marginally outboxing him. You could make the legitimate point that Whyte was biding his time for the ko, but if he was struggling to outbox Chisora, then it's hard to see him outboxing Fury.

That said, i would want Whyte to win. Nothing against Fury, it just would be cool to see Whyte get a big win.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Can we stop calling him the lineal champion? He lost his titles when he got banned for taking PEDs and then became a coke head.


No.


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

Lilo said:


> Tyson Fury stops him.


Yh del boy mk2 quits like a dog in the later rounds


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

kingkodi said:


> No.


yes.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126890511963496448


----------



## BillyDavo (Dec 8, 2018)

Shit fight. Fury would use it as a sparring session.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

jonnytightlips said:


> What the fuck does Whyte have to do to get a title shot. He's done more than the two current champions and Fury did before they got their shots.


Certainly no Whyte privilege here.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

homebrand said:


> Can we stop calling him the lineal champion? He lost his titles when he got banned for taking PEDs and then became a coke head.


Where did you read that?

Who is the lineal champion then?


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Can we stop calling him the lineal champion? He lost his titles when he got banned for taking PEDs and then became a coke head.


Is that the ban where the 'B' sample and all blood tests came back clean, Fury threatened to sue UKAD and subsequently he, and Hughie, didn't miss a single day not of their own volition?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> Is that the ban where the 'B' sample and all blood tests came back clean, Fury threatened to sue UKAD and subsequently he, and Hughie, didn't miss a single day not of their own volition?


no.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

homebrand said:


> no.


Which ban are you referring to then?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> Which ban are you referring to then?


I think you know quite well. it's been discussed before so not the time and place.. in summary he took PEDS, but due to a technicality, he wasn't sufficiently punished, but still got a (back-dated) 2 year ban. The technicality doesn't mean it never happened, though. if you think it means this then i have a bridge to sell you.

What I'm saying is he continually spouts off about being "the Lineal Champion", because it conveniently misses out the reason why he isn't the actual champion which is because he cheated, took peds and became a fat cokehead.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack McW said:


> Yh del boy mk2 quits like a dog in the later rounds


No way would Whyte quit. But the ref stopping it or Whyte's corner pulling him out is different. I think Whyte is a great character and I'd love him to win a world title, but yeah I cannot see how he would get to Fury and if he did land a big shot and drop him, it is not going to be enough to end the fight, so he'd just win a round.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

homebrand said:


> I think you know quite well. it's been discussed before so not the time and place.. in summary he took PEDS, but due to a technicality, he wasn't sufficiently punished, but still got a (back-dated) 2 year ban. The technicality doesn't mean it never happened, though. if you think it means this then i have a bridge to sell you.
> 
> What I'm saying is he continually spouts off about being "the Lineal Champion", because it conveniently misses out the reason why he isn't the actual champion which is because he cheated, took peds and became a fat cokehead.


So basically the ban I spoke of, but you're unable to refute anything I said.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Grant said:


> So basically the ban I spoke of, but you're unable to refute anything I said.


Sure. If you like. :good


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127164446051393537


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fury turned down the eliminator said hes the Lineal champ doesnt need to fight in one, he also said he could fight Wilder in a rematch in December

They just need to make Fury vs Wilder II and Whyte vs Ortiz final eliminator, this mess is never going to fix


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1127164446051393537


Tyson should give him a shot at the lineal belt.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

NSFW said:


> Tyson should give him a shot at the lineal belt.


Once Tom Schwarz has had his shot at the Lineal Champ then maybe Whyte can step up...


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


> Once Tom Schwarz has had his shot at the Lineal Champ then maybe Whyte can step up...


Forgot about Schwarz getting his crack. Great to see him finally get an opportunity rather than being avoided.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I just remembered Whyte turned down a Luis Ortiz fight as a final eliminator and turned down a Pulev fight for a final eliminator, fuck him let him wait lol if he beat Ortiz he would have had his Wilder shot by now


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

To beat Fury by KO, you have to decapitate him and burn the head.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Fury is demanding the fight should only take place if it is for the, as of now non-existent, Diamond Belt, lol. What an absolute tool.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

homebrand said:


> Fury is demanding the fight should only take place if it is for the, as of now non-existent, Diamond Belt, lol. What an absolute tool.


Smart. Means it'll be a different split against Wilder when he beats Whyte.


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Smart. Means it'll be a different split against Wilder when he beats Whyte.


It's not smart, it's called bullshit. Ffs.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Genuine now, what the fuck is the diamond belt?

I know its a thing, but...

Is it superior to the belt Wilder holds? If so, no chance.

Or is it a shit way of referring to the interim? Even though you don't need an interim if there's an active champ.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Fury taking the piss it seems, fight is a mismatch anyway.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I warmed to Fury during the Wilder fight. Now I'm starting to see how full of shit he is again.

He loves to tell the casuals how Joshua is running from him.


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Bratwurzt said:


> I warmed to Fury during the Wilder fight. Now I'm starting to see how full of shit he is again.
> 
> He loves to tell the casuals how Joshua is running from him.


aj will battle Ruiz Jr LOL - this fight wakes the casuals up me thinks.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

I know, Imagine what Schwarz would do to Ruiz Jr.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

NSFW said:


> Tyson should give him a shot at the lineal belt.


Doubt Dillian will pay the sanctioning fee


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Let's be fair, AJ's last opponent povetkin was 2.5 stone smaller, 3 inches shorter and 11 years older. Ruiz is 4 inches shorter, a lot smaller, AJ is again in a comfortable fight against an opponent who clearly lacks the tools to beat him. At least Fury faced Wilder. AJ really needs to step up his opposition, it's all been safe comfortable fights since Klitschko. Even casual fans are starting to lose interest


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Quickeyg said:


> aj will battle Ruiz Jr LOL - this fight wakes the casuals up me thinks.:lol::lol::lol:


Aye, it's not a good fight, but Ruiz Jr beats Schwarz all day long and Ruiz Jr was not their chosen opponent. Not that Miller is any great shakes either, but again...he'd batter and stop Schwarz.


----------



## Quickeyg (Nov 30, 2018)

Strike said:


> Aye, it's not a good fight, but Ruiz Jr beats Schwarz all day long and Ruiz Jr was not their chosen opponent. Not that Miller is any great shakes either, but again...he'd batter and stop Schwarz.


Miller was nothing but a publicity stunt to get headlines and Miller played the part well. WHY you think he got a shi_ty 6 month ban? Ruiz Jr was always gonna be the main event fight lol. Hearn is one sly little sh_t with them casuals.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Quickeyg said:


> Miller was nothing but a publicity stunt to get headlines and Miller played the part well. WHY you think he got a shi_ty 6 month ban? Ruiz Jr was always gonna be the main event fight lol. Hearn is one sly little sh_t with them casuals.


Utter bollocks. Miller was picked because he has an unbeaten record with a lot of KO's, but is actually going to walk right forward and be there to hit, to make Joshua look good. It's not like Miller is some dangerous, tricky opponent...it was not even a particularly good fight to begin with. Miller did not generate headlines any more than any other B rate fight would, and the boxing fraternity criticised it in the main.

He got a shitty ban, because boxing is a fucking joke and corrupt as fuck. Hearn is a sly one, all promoters are, but there's absolutely nothing about the Miller fight that suggests it was a set up. Ruiz Jr is actually a more skilled boxer than Miller anyway, but beating him will get far less credit from the general public so it's a lose lose.

What do you make of Wilder fighting Breazeale and Fury fighting Schwarz? All three of these bouts are poor.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Strike said:


> Utter bollocks. Miller was picked because he has an unbeaten record with a lot of KO's, but is actually going to walk right forward and be there to hit, to make Joshua look good. It's not like Miller is some dangerous, tricky opponent...it was not even a particularly good fight to begin with. Miller did not generate headlines any more than any other B rate fight would, and the boxing fraternity criticised it in the main.
> 
> He got a shitty ban, because boxing is a fucking joke and corrupt as fuck. Hearn is a sly one, all promoters are, but there's absolutely nothing about the Miller fight that suggests it was a set up. Ruiz Jr is actually a more skilled boxer than Miller anyway, but beating him will get far less credit from the general public so it's a lose lose.
> 
> What do you make of Wilder fighting Breazeale and Fury fighting Schwarz? All three of these bouts are poor.


Still dont think Ruiz jr vs AJ is a poor fight, id pick Ruiz Jr to beat Whyte and Breazeale, bar a perfect left hook from Whyte think he would get dominated


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Still dont think Ruiz jr vs AJ is a poor fight, id pick Ruiz Jr to beat Whyte and Breazeale, bar a perfect left hook from Whyte think he would get dominated


Fair enough, and that was sort of my point...the idea that they pretended to get Miller when they were really planning to bring in Ruiz is ridiculous. Ruiz is just so little reward and yet not a walk in the park gimme like say...Schwarz.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Quickeyg said:


> Miller was nothing but a publicity stunt to get headlines and Miller played the part well. WHY you think he got a shi_ty 6 month ban? Ruiz Jr was always gonna be the main event fight lol. Hearn is one sly little sh_t with them casuals.


Definitely a troll post.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Strike said:


> Fair enough, and that was sort of my point...the idea that they pretended to get Miller when they were really planning to bring in Ruiz is ridiculous. Ruiz is just so little reward and yet not a walk in the park gimme like say...Schwarz.


Yeah definitely I agree AJ would have sparked Miller in 3 rounds and looked like a beast to the US casuals, Ruiz jr is a big risk compared to Miller, still dont know Miller's chin is granite he hasnt been in with a hard puncher so dont know how he was walking through AJ lol Ruiz jr has showed a solid chin so far


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah definitely I agree AJ would have sparked Miller in 3 rounds and looked like a beast to the US casuals, Ruiz jr is a big risk compared to Miller, still dont know Miller's chin is granite he hasnt been in with a hard puncher so dont know how he was walking through AJ lol Ruiz jr has showed a solid chin so far


According to Joseph Parker Andy Ruiz is the hardest puncher he's been in with.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Nifty.Tech said:


> According to Joseph Parker Andy Ruiz is the hardest puncher he's been in with.


Maybe because Ruiz tagged him alot, Whyte didnt hit him as much but that left hook that drppped him was the hardest punch hes been hit by, dont really remember Whyte landing too much clean he was just busier


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131664095411867654


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1131664095411867654


Why's Eddie talking about Whyte's next fight now, if they only have a fight by fight deal?


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Grant said:


> Why's Eddie talking about Whyte's next fight now, if they only have a fight by fight deal?


Because


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucking desperate for Rivas to knock out the most annoying cunt in boxing in Whyte.


----------



## emallini (Sep 2, 2014)

Smooth said:


> Fucking desperate for Rivas to knock out the most annoying cunt in boxing in Whyte.


Agreed


----------



## Jack McW (Nov 23, 2014)

The saltiest man in british boxing


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134001937387577345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134120574685503488


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231944280870150144


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263861583995904006


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Absolute mismatch Whyte is so overrated these days its comical.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Love to know what actually went down in that spar, though.


----------



## SouthpawCounter (Oct 21, 2016)

Grant said:


> Love to know what actually went down in that spar, though.


Whyte apparently knocks everyone out in sparring if you listen to him, funny as he tries war-ing with most people he boxes before giving up and then trying to box.

He moans about this mandatory but he could of boxed Ortiz in a eliminator and who did he even beat to earn his shot? Lucas Browne lol


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

wesshaw1985 said:


>


wasnt Whyte v pulev for the ibf elimnator , whyte turned it down because he didnt want to go to bulgaria. Whyte turned down the wbc eliminator against ortiz .


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> wasnt Whyte v pulev for the ibf elimnator , whyte turned it down because he didnt want to go to bulgaria. Whyte turned down the wbc eliminator against ortiz .


Whyte turning down eliminators left, right and centre...


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271366835439570946


----------



## SpursBen316 (Apr 10, 2016)

LOL

Whyte was saying no to Chisora rematch because he wanted it ppv plain and simple

Every fooker laughed at him me included what did it end up on


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

As long as Whyte never gets his shot, I’m happy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Hopefully they elevate Fury to Franchise Champ and make Whyte vs Usyk (next best ranked) for the Regular. 

Winner of that gets first shot at winner of Fury vs AJ.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Grant said:


> Hopefully they elevate Fury to Franchise Champ and make Whyte vs Usyk (next best ranked) for the Regular.
> 
> Winner of that gets first shot at winner of Fury vs AJ.


Or vs Ruiz. Please Povetkin KO the drugged donkey.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Or vs Ruiz. Please Povetkin KO the drugged donkey.


Usyk is ranked highest after Whyte.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Grant said:


> Usyk is ranked highest after Whyte.


In the WBC rankings? Didn't know that. Hopefully the WBC can use COVID as an excuse to push back all mandatories, that would be great.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


> In the WBC rankings? Didn't know that. Hopefully the WBC can use COVID as an excuse to push back all mandatories, that would be great.


Yeah, when you take out Fury, Joshua and Wilder it leaves Whyte and Usyk.


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

WBC is pretty blatantly corrupt.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

DynamicMoves said:


> WBC is pretty blatantly corrupt.


No it isn't. What have they done wrong?


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276600439765598213


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## tco (Jun 19, 2013)

Pick the difference?










The hair is different isn't it.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

In the left one he has a coconut on his shoulder.


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jul 6, 2019)

tco said:


> Pick the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, when I go to the med I normally start off like the right hand pic and end up like the left hand pic.


----------



## tco (Jun 19, 2013)

Bob Weaver said:


> That's funny, when I go to the med I normally start off like the right hand pic and end up like the left hand pic.


Even with the addition of hair it looks like Whyte has lost a couple of pounds off his head. Virtually unrecognisable as the same guy.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323630502356594693


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376160571922481154


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1376160571922481154


I watched the interview in which he made those comments. I do want him to get the shot asap but he has to remember he's on a 1 fight winning streak now and he's not mandatory anymore as a result of the loss last August, I hope he can get the winner or a shot at the vacated strap although the WBC might consider making Fury franchise champ and letting Whyte and someone else fight for the then vacant belt this year because this Fury vs Joshua fight is a 2-fight deal and is unlikely to be concluded this year. The winner of Fury/Joshua would be in no worse position, they'd still be undisputed


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412836871177187329


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd be fine with that.

Fury has more than earned another "easy" payday, before once again stepping into the lion's den.
Plus, if he convincingly beats Whyte, (the likely scenario) then the Wilder fight becomes even more exciting. (Wilder will no doubt KO some no-hoper within the same time frame)

And I think Fury would go after Whyte just like he did to Wilder in their second fight. Fury has realized that he's much more dengerous as a come-forward fighter, especially when his opponent isn't expecting it. Plus, Whyte doesn't know how to fight off his back foot. 

Early to mid-round KO.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1412836871177187329


Except he's not the mandatory and Hearn knows this full well, Mauricio Sulaiman confirmed this in an interview 2 days ago also. If Fury's going to take a fight between Wilder and Joshua then he's not gonna pick someone in the top 5 to do it against otherwise what would be the point, it'll be another Tom Schwartz for sure but if I was Fury I wouldn't be talking or thinking about anyone other than Wilder.

Nearer the time I'll be taking a look at the odds for a Wilder victory inside the first 3 minutes


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1435618622177746947


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1442830169895579648


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Whyte beats Wallin convincingly this fight can sell Whyte can claim he beat a guy Fury struggled with

If Wallin beats Whyte does he become WBC mandatory?

Imagine if Wilder beats Fury, Wallin beats Whyte then Wallin beats Wilder (which isnt impossible)

Usyk vs Wallin for all the belts lol


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445835751569047553


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

So Usyk vs AJ 2 and Fury vs Whyte

Not too shabby tbh, Whyte ve Fury will be very entertaining in the build up you know that much


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445835751569047553


Something will happen to deprive Whyte of the title fight. Always does.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> Something will happen to deprive Whyte of the title fight. Always does.


Yeah, like he'll lose to Wallin.

I can't stand the dirty SOB, but Wallin is a very good fighter.

Of course, if it goes to the cards, the judges will have Whyte by 13 rounds, but what can you do?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Cableaddict said:


> Yeah, like he'll lose to Wallin.
> 
> I can't stand the dirty SOB, but Wallin is a very good fighter.
> 
> Of course, if it goes to the cards, the judges will have Whyte by 13 rounds, but what can you do?


Wallin is a promising heavyweight. Except of course to the Fury haters who's anti-Fury narrative is better served by claiming Wallin is shit.

It will be interesting to see how he fares against Whyte. It will obviously provide him with a very different fight stylistically than Fury.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

Philly Shell said:


> Wallin is a promising heavyweight. Except of course to the Fury haters who's anti-Fury narrative is better served by claiming Wallin is shit.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how he fares against Whyte. It will obviously provide him with a very different fight stylistically than Fury.


Hang on.

Wait

Yesterday this division was shit, today WALLIN is a "very promising heavyweight"

Omg

You were doing. A good job of playing the wizened old unbiased grey beard who's full of impartial expertise, then the mask slips...

Proper 'Ardcore

Indeed.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Armhit said:


> Yesterday this division was shit, today WALLIN is a "very promising heavyweight"


Read what I posted again.

_Wallin is a promising heavyweight._

Where did the VERY that you conveniently inserted come from troll?


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Maturity just seems beyond your grasp Earl. 40 going on 14 and destined to be forever a troll.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

Philly Shell said:


> Read what I posted again.
> 
> _Wallin is a promising heavyweight._
> 
> Where did the VERY that you conveniently inserted come from troll?


We know what you are all about.

Anyway it's quite funny to me that British boxing has gone from having the Fury vs Joshua undisputed fight all but signed to, potentially in 48 hours time, Dillian Whyte becoming the brit with the best chance of winning back a portion of the heavyweight crown.

Mind you to the negative nancies that frequent this joint that'll probably be a good thing, you types are happier when British boxing is down, and you can be on the outside looking in, strange mentality but here we are

Final pick, Fury to repeat, however I don't say that with any certainty, Fury's weight mildly concerns me, as does the fact he's nothing to gain really and everything to lose, Fury is certainly not unbeatable especially if he's not 100% on, so a Wilder win wouldn't stun me. But I'll stick with my Fury pick.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Armhit said:


> We know what you are all about.


We know what you are about Earl Hickey. Trolling. That's all you have ever known.

How long before your self loathing forces you to go missing again or to start another account?

It's a never ending cycle and you know it.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I wonder if this gets made where it will be, I would have thought TF will want it back in Vegas as he seems to be at home there. I'm guessing if it does happen in the UK it will be up north, probably at the MEN given Fury is local to there.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Philly Shell said:


> Wallin is a promising heavyweight.





Armhit said:


> We know what you are all about.
> 
> Anyway it's quite funny to me that British boxing has gone from having the Fury vs Joshua undisputed fight all but signed to, potentially in 48 hours time, Dillian Whyte becoming the brit with the best chance of winning back a portion of the heavyweight crown.
> 
> ...


What I'm about? I am here to talk boxing and you are a terrible judge of Fury's capabilities. As demonstrated by your 0-3 tipping record in his title fights.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1447065046278975492


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope Whyte gets through Wallin, if he can do it in style then we all get to enjoy a big UK heavyweight fight, Fury will be massive favourite but you know the build up will be great and we will all be amped come fight night. 

Well most of us will, some of the doom and gloomers on here will probably wish Fury was fighting some obscure Uzbek in outer Mongolia instead cos that's just how they roll

'ardcore


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I'd be fine with that.
> 
> Fury has more than earned another "easy" payday, before once again stepping into the lion's den.
> Plus, if he convincingly beats Whyte, (the likely scenario) then the Wilder fight becomes even more exciting. (Wilder will no doubt KO some no-hoper within the same time frame)
> ...


Fury always knew this, he only became a back foot boxer around klitschko fight, his whole career involved him coming forward


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

This could be a interesting fight, I would agree Fury is favourite but Whyte is smarter than Wilder and while he doesn't have the single punch power of Wilder he is still dangerous and I would put this as 55/45 Fury in advance. The way it has worked out it very much looks like a mini tournament for undisputed with Fury v Whyte and Usyk v Joshua both in March/April with the winners fighting for Undisputed in Sep/Oct. Think Usyk will likely win the overall and the other 3 will be retired by Xmas 2022.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

Ar558a said:


> This could be a interesting fight, I would agree Fury is favourite but Whyte is smarter than Wilder and while he doesn't have the single punch power of Wilder he is still dangerous and I would put this as 55/45 Fury in advance. The way it has worked out it very much looks like a mini tournament for undisputed with Fury v Whyte and Usyk v Joshua both in March/April with the winners fighting for Undisputed in Sep/Oct. Think Usyk will likely win the overall and the other 3 will be retired by Xmas 2022.


i expect Joshua vs. Whyte 2 to happen around the same time the Fury vs. Usyk Undisputed fight is taking place...


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> i expect Joshua vs. Whyte 2 to happen around the same time the Fury vs. Usyk Undisputed fight is taking place...


I would be extremely surprised if that happens. AJ won't fight on if he loses the rematch, he would be a busted flush with £100m in the bank. It would be like Messi or Ronaldo playing for Forest Green Rovers, unless he has secretly being taking advice from Floyd Mayweather on how to lose Hundreds of millions as quick as possible he doesn't need to humiliate himself in non title fights. I can't see how any fighter who has been a champ can motivate to fight at a lower level if there is zero chance of another title and they aren't financially desperate.


----------



## Armhit (Jul 10, 2021)

I hope Dillian gets past Wallin and finally gets his shot. 

I never used to be much of a fan but he's fought good men, repeatedly. I don't like this idea that Whyte needs to beat #2-10 in the division to "earn his shot". 

Fury will win but Whyte is due his bite at the apple.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1448251513176985600


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1450781644319858691


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451589996897525761


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452248473995202567


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm a bit confused by all this, the claim from many sport fans if I've understood correctly is that Whyte faked an injury to get out of the Wallin fight and be able to challenge for the world heavyweight title next instead. But what I don't get is why do they and/or Whyte think that his title shot is imminent now? 

Tyson Fury literally just defended the title, he doesn't have to defend it every 3 months, one defence a year is all he's required to make as champion unless something's changed since last time I checked? Do we know that the WBC will be requiring another title defence be made before October 2022 if Fury can't agree terms with Usyk (and AJ to step aside)?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

46 Wins said:


> I'm a bit confused by all this, the claim from many sport fans if I've understood correctly is that Whyte faked an injury to get out of the Wallin fight and be able to challenge for the world heavyweight title next instead. But what I don't get is why do they and/or Whyte think that his title shot is imminent now?
> 
> Tyson Fury literally just defended the title, he doesn't have to defend it every 3 months, one defence a year is all he's required to make as champion unless something's changed since last time I checked? Do we know that the WBC will be requiring another title defence be made before October 2022 if Fury can't agree terms with Usyk (and AJ to step aside)?


Fury has 30 days to make a unification fight or he has to face mandatory which is Whyte, AJ used his rematch clause so Fury has to face Whyte next

https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/16350244/dillian-whyte-fury-wilder-winner/


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

A.C.S said:


> Fury has 30 days to make a unification fight or he has to face mandatory which is Whyte, AJ used his rematch clause so Fury has to face Whyte next
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/sport/16350244/dillian-whyte-fury-wilder-winner/


I just read through it and what you wrote too so I am still convinced that even if the Whyte fight is ordered Fury will have a year to face him but the WBC statement says Fury has to fight him next and so I suppose unless he his inactive for a year he'll want to be getting on with the Whyte fight so that he can be available for the winner of the Usyk/Joshua rematch.

And so I guess if Whyte is busy with Wallin or worse, loses to him then the Fury fight might slip away in which case it's perfectly reasonable for Whyte to withdraw from the Wallin fight now, it's not only a loss he needs to be concerned about, if he gets cut or injured and can't fight Fury within a reasonable time Fury might be allowed to move on so withdrawing now makes sense, why is everyone outraged? He was about to fight Wallin so it's not fear or anything, it's just business.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

46 Wins said:


> And so I guess if Whyte is busy with Wallin or worse, loses to him then the Fury fight might slip away in which case it's perfectly reasonable for Whyte to withdraw from the Wallin fight now, it's not only a loss he needs to be concerned about, if he gets cut or injured and can't fight Fury within a reasonable time Fury might be allowed to move on so withdrawing now makes sense, why is everyone outraged? He was about to fight Wallin so it's not fear or anything, it's just business.


Are you serious?

He faked an injury so as to get out of a dangerous fight with a guy that most expert said would probably beat him. And he did so less than 2 weeks before the fight, after Wallin's team had done a full camp and made hotels plans etc, not to mention the fans that bought tickets and hotel reservations.

Whyte is a little bitch.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> He faked an injury so as to get out of a dangerous fight with a guy that most expert said would probably beat him. And he did so less than 2 weeks before the fight, after Wallin's team had done a full camp and made hotels plans etc, not to mention the fans that bought tickets and hotel reservations.
> 
> Whyte is a little bitch.


He did it to fight Fury so dont blame him I cant believe people are shocked we kind of all expected this, Fury probably told him be ready by December so a cut or a loss would have prevented it, im just happy Whyte can finally shutup about being mandatory so long

He turned down a Pulev final eliminator for an AJ fight and a Luis Ortiz final Eliminator to fight Wilder and instead fought Parker coming off a loss to AJ so I can't wait for him to be quiet about his world title shot after he loses


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

46 Wins said:


> I just read through it and what you wrote too so I am still convinced that even if the Whyte fight is ordered Fury will have a year to face him but the WBC statement says Fury has to fight him next and so I suppose unless he his inactive for a year he'll want to be getting on with the Whyte fight so that he can be available for the winner of the Usyk/Joshua rematch.
> 
> And so I guess if Whyte is busy with Wallin or worse, loses to him then the Fury fight might slip away in which case it's perfectly reasonable for Whyte to withdraw from the Wallin fight now, it's not only a loss he needs to be concerned about, if he gets cut or injured and can't fight Fury within a reasonable time Fury might be allowed to move on so withdrawing now makes sense, why is everyone outraged? He was about to fight Wallin so it's not fear or anything, it's just business.


Yeah Fury already said before the Wilder fight he wants Whyte in December in the UK so he has a rough schedule, if Whyte were to win and get a cut or something it would mess Fury's schedule and we know how Fury is he would probably make Whyte wait ages for the fight and then it would intefere with the Unification fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Also - 

The WBC evidently also said that if Fury either retires or fails to meet his obligations, they will give the belt back to Wilder. 
(I know, but it's the WBC, after all. New home of Bridgerweight.)

Fury seems to have it pretty together these days, but you never know....

I think Wilder (esp now) would be an easier fight for Whyte. He has zero chance against Fury but a swarming-puncher's chance against whatever Wilder has left.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Cableaddict said:


> Also -
> 
> The WBC evidently also said that if Fury either retires or fails to meet his obligations, they will give the belt back to Wilder.
> (I know, but it's the WBC, after all. New home of Bridgerweight.)
> ...


I think Wilder is at the very worst a 50/50 shot against Whyte and that is on the basis Fury might have taken plenty out of him. The best Wilder knocks the best Whyte out IMO.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452629210498048005


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Cableaddict said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> He faked an injury so as to get out of a dangerous fight with a guy that most expert said would probably beat him. And he did so less than 2 weeks before the fight, after Wallin's team had done a full camp and made hotels plans etc, not to mention the fans that bought tickets and hotel reservations.
> 
> Whyte is a little bitch.


The fans I feel for for sure but perhaps they'll be looked after in Whyte's next fight (discount/rebate or something if they booked hotels/flights for Wallin fight and can't get a refund). But withdrawing from a fight with Wallin in order to challenge for the world heavyweight crown instead draws no criticism from me in principal. He didn't withdraw because he's scared since nothing has happened between him sighing to fight and now apart from the WBC statement, it's not as if Wallin brutally KO'd someone and then Whyte said no thanks, he voluntarily signed to fight him and would have if not for this massive opportunity, the Fury fight is a better fight anyway so I'd expect only Team Wallin to have a problem with this.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1452937086210871300


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1453376946696593411


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

I wonder if Fury will try and get the WBC to make him Franchise champion to get out of this, he has never seemed interested in fighting Whyte and if it's true he only has one fight left on his deal and he is considering retirement after then surely he wants that to be the Usyk/AJ undisputed fight next Autumn?


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Hard to get excited about the prospect of Fury-Whyte when we all want Fury-Usyk and the unification of all the belts.


----------



## 61697 (May 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455140215769772051


----------



## Gareth (Aug 20, 2019)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455140215769772051


At least that has cleared the air as far as where things are headed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The BBBofC is more corrupt than the Nevada cState commission. - And they haven't even issed a statement, it's just Mauricio (That bastion of integrity) CLAIMING that they told him everything is legit.
Well, OK then. that certainly settles it.

How about: Let's see the evidence.

And the fact that they haven't re-scheduled Whyte - Wallin tells the rest of the story. You're right, Gareth, it clears the air. - On what we already knew to be the truth.


----------



## Kalash (Dec 13, 2013)

Fury said he isnt interested in a fight with DW though. Only wants to fight AJ or Usyk, then retire


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Kalash said:


> Fury said he isnt interested in a fight with DW though. Only wants to fight AJ or Usyk, then retire


Well if he wants to wait till Autumn 2022 without fighting then he can take on the winner of the rematch but if he and all you lot believe he is the best he should be happy to fight anyone knowing he would win. DW is a big name in the division and wins against him and the rematch winner would confirm his claims. Avoiding him makes him look like he is scared especially given his light resume.


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

Ar558a said:


> Well if he wants to wait till Autumn 2022 without fighting then he can take on the winner of the rematch but if he and all you lot believe he is the best he should be happy to fight anyone knowing he would win. DW is a big name in the division and wins against him and the rematch winner would confirm his claims. Avoiding him makes him look like he is scared especially given his light resume.


Light resume?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

buff my helmet said:


> Light resume?


As I have pointed out on numerous occasions a boring win against an unmotivated WK and 2 wins against a very limited Wilder are a light resume.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

WBC Statement

*Heavyweight champion: Tyson Fury... *It was reported that in August of 2021, the WBC Board of Governors had ruled that the winner of the October fight between Fury (pictured) and Deontay Wilder would have 30 days from that date to secure a contract to unify the heavyweight division against WBO-IBF-WBA champion Oleksandr Usyk to crown an undisputed champion in the division. If no unification bout was secured within that time, the WBC would then (1) name WBC interim champion Dillian Whyte as the division’s mandatory challenger; and (2) order the start of the free negotiations period for Fury mandatory defense of his title against Whyte. However, Whyte filed a grievance under the WBC Rules & Regulations against the WBC, which is now in arbitration before the Court of Arbitration for Sport (CAS). In light of the pending arbitration, the WBC is not making any pronouncement at this time and will provide information once appropriate.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> WBC Statement
> 
> It was reported that in August of 2021, the WBC Board of Governors had ruled that the winner of the October fight between Fury (pictured) and Deontay Wilder would have 30 days from that date to secure a contract to unify the heavyweight division against WBO-IBF-WBA champion Oleksandr Usyk to crown an undisputed champion in the division. If no unification bout was secured within that time, the WBC would then (1) name WBC interim champion Dillian Whyte as the division’s mandatory challenger......



Whew. Good thing Whyte has recovered from that crippling injury !


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally ordered! Whyte gets his shot finally

This fight will look like Vitali Klitschko vs Shannon Briggs lol









Dillian Whyte's world title fight against Tyson Fury can be finalised after WBC orders talks for mandatory bout


The WBC has ordered Tyson Fury and Dillian Whyte to start negotiations for a mandatory WBC heavyweight title fight which would mean that Oleksandr Usyk presses ahead with a rematch against Anthony Joshua




www.skysports.com


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

A.C.S said:


> Finally ordered! Whyte gets his shot finally
> 
> This fight will look like Vitali Klitschko vs Shannon Briggs lol
> 
> ...


Just made a thread. Probably don't need it. Will ask for it to be removed.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

The WBC have not announced a deadline. Makes me wonder if Fury-Usyk is still a possibility?


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Great news, Whyte finally gets his shot. I presume it will be April ish time and I wonder whether it will be in Vegas or whether Fury would actually fight in the UK. My guess is he would prefer Vegas as he is comfortable there and it's a risk booking a Wembley without any history of selling out 90k seats but the numbers might work out that way.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

This fight may still be a mirage


----------



## Fast Car Eddie (Dec 12, 2021)

wesshaw1985 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1455140215769772051


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And if you can't trust the BBBofC, then who CAN you trust?


LMAO ........


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Dereck Chisora has fought Fury twice and Whyte twice and says Whyte "will need a miracle to beat Fury."


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

It doesn't sound like negotiations have progressed far.

Warren and Arum are looking at keeping Fury's options open with names like Ruiz and Parker now getting mentioned.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

With the WBC awaiting their courtroom showdown with Whyte in March there has to be a real possibility Fury fights someone else. 

Who could blame the WBC if they move Fury up to Franchise champion or Mega champion or Alpha champion or some other ridiculous status and leave Whyte to fight some chump for peanuts for the vacant regular title?


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Eddie Hearn now claiming Frank Warren is “not doing a good job” on behalf of Tyson Fury by not trying to negotiate a rematch clause in potential bout with Dillian Whyte. 

Will Hearn ever stop sticking his nose in other people's business?


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Randy Hickey said:


> Eddie Hearn now claiming Frank Warren is “not doing a good job” on behalf of Tyson Fury by not trying to negotiate a rematch clause in potential bout with Dillian Whyte.
> 
> Will Hearn ever stop sticking his nose in other people's business?


He's just doing his job and trying to secure Whyte what he secured for Joshua, Joshua would have been back at the O2 if he hadn't but thanks to ReMatchroom's aggressive and unsavoury negotiation tactics the cash cow has a second opportunity. He's not bothered if Fury doesn't have a rematch clause but he knows that if Fury doesn't then he can't sort one for Whyte either so now he wants a rematch clause both sides so that we can get bogged down in more nonsense and distraction from the undisputed fight (imagine trying to get your belt-less challenger a rematch clause, it's shameless)

But I watched a FW interview where he addressed those comments from Hearn and he said he (FW that is) isn't interested in any rematch clause, he wants Fury to handle business against DW and then move on to face Usyk or Joshua and he said his preference is Joshua because it'd be an all-British affair. He didn't mention the money but I'll say it for him, the bag is better with Joshua.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

46 Wins said:


> He's just doing his job and trying to secure Whyte what he secured for Joshua, Joshua would have been back at the O2 if he hadn't but thanks to ReMatchroom's aggressive and unsavoury negotiation tactics the cash cow has a second opportunity. He's not bothered if Fury doesn't have a rematch clause but he knows that if Fury doesn't then he can't sort one for Whyte either so now he wants a rematch clause both sides so that we can get bogged down in more nonsense and distraction from the undisputed fight (imagine trying to get your belt-less challenger a rematch clause, it's shameless)
> 
> But I watched a FW interview where he addressed those comments from Hearn and he said he (FW that is) isn't interested in any rematch clause, he wants Fury to handle business against DW and then move on to face Usyk or Joshua and he said his preference is Joshua because it'd be an all-British affair. He didn't mention the money but I'll say it for him, the bag is better with Joshua.


If Whyte happened to fight and beat Fury his next target should then be Usyk and all the belts. A rematch clause would only get in the way of that. Just like Whyte is currently getting in the way of Fury fighting for all the belts now.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

46 Wins said:


> He's just doing his job and trying to secure Whyte what he secured for Joshua, Joshua would have been back at the O2 if he hadn't but thanks to ReMatchroom's aggressive and unsavoury negotiation tactics the cash cow has a second opportunity. He's not bothered if Fury doesn't have a rematch clause but he knows that if Fury doesn't then he can't sort one for Whyte either so now he wants a rematch clause both sides so that we can get bogged down in more nonsense and distraction from the undisputed fight (imagine trying to get your belt-less challenger a rematch clause, it's shameless)
> 
> But I watched a FW interview where he addressed those comments from Hearn and he said he (FW that is) isn't interested in any rematch clause, he wants Fury to handle business against DW and then move on to face Usyk or Joshua and he said his preference is Joshua because it'd be an all-British affair. He didn't mention the money but I'll say it for him, the bag is better with Joshua.


People are always complaining but EH doing his job which is the best terms for his fighters. Everyone here doesn't like it because you think Fury should just be handed all the belts and $100m a week just because you worship the wanker. I doubt a Rematch clause would be viable really but Warren is fucking stupid not to have a clause in there for Fury as the champion, it is basic business sense. It will be hilarious if DW KO's that idiot and then he gets to fight Usyk/AJ for Undisputed while Fury has to fight Wilder for the 400th time for the WBU belt! 🤣


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Randy Hickey said:


> If Whyte happened to fight and beat Fury his next target should then be Usyk and all the belts. A rematch clause would only get in the way of that.


Yeah you're right, but Hearn doesn't think Whyte will win over 12 so he's trying to get him a double payday and up to 24 rounds to try before letting Fury move on. If he had confidence in Whyte he wouldn't want a rematch clause.



Ar558a said:


> People are always complaining but EH doing his job which is the best terms for his fighters. I doubt a Rematch clause would be viable really but Warren is fucking stupid not to have a clause in there for Fury as the champion, it is basic business sense.


Yes Hearn is doing his job for Whyte but as a fan and spectator who wants to see the undisputed fight at some point in our lifetime, it's extremely irritating that all of these obstacles keep popping up (or would be if Team Fury were on board, thankfully they don't seem to be). 

FW saying no rematch clause if true/sticks is the best thing for anyone who wants to see undisputed asap because DW is his mandatory so Hearn will only let Fury have a rematch clause if he gets the same for DW which means regardless of who wins we'll have to see it again immediately or large step aside money will need to be found, we're tired of this merry-go-round. Thankfully the champion seems secure enough to not be worried about the possibility of losing, he feels he's the number 1 guy at the class and so there's no chance of any upset, that's a refreshing attitude if you ask me.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

46 Wins said:


> FW saying no rematch clause if true/sticks is the best thing for anyone who wants to see undisputed asap because DW is his mandatory so Hearn will only let Fury have a rematch clause if he gets the same for DW which means regardless of who wins we'll have to see it again immediately or large step aside money will need to be found, we're tired of this merry-go-round. Thankfully the champion seems secure enough to not be worried about the possibility of losing, he feels he's the number 1 guy at the class and so there's no chance of any upset, that's a refreshing attitude if you ask me.


Well I understand people want to see the Undisputed fight, but that doesn't change that it is bad business practise on FW side not protecting his fighter? How come EH can get rematch clauses for his fighters and the people he fights don't have them? Is that just EH being a better promoter. Surely as the Champ you get to ask for that and not as challenger? Fury is just an arrogant wanker who thinks he can never lose, really hopes it backfires on him and then the rest of the division freeze him out. Pride comes before a fall.


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Well I understand people want to see the Undisputed fight, but that doesn't change that it is bad business practise on FW side not protecting his fighter? How come EH can get rematch clauses for his fighters and the people he fights don't have them? Is that just EH being a better promoter. Surely as the Champ you get to ask for that and not as challenger? Fury is just an arrogant wanker who thinks he can never lose, really hopes it backfires on him and then the rest of the division freeze him out. Pride comes before a fall.


But FW may have tried to get a rematch clause for Fury and then EH said "OK as long as we get one too" and then FW said no forget it then and then EH ran to the media to tell the world that FW isn't doing a good job for his fighter in a last ditch attempt to get DW that rematch clause. It's a possibility because otherwise why does he need to tell the media that FW isn't negotiating a one-way rematch clause, what's it to him?

But I'd say the reason EH gets people like Usyk and Pulev to sign one-way rematch clauses is he can offer more money but if that isn't enough then we've seen he gets nasty and starts threatening to have his fighter vacate the title, those are the tactics he uses to get his own way.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

True boxing fans want unifications


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

46 Wins said:


> But FW may have tried to get a rematch clause for Fury and then EH said "OK as long as we get one too" and then FW said no forget it then and then EH ran to the media to tell the world that FW isn't doing a good job for his fighter in a last ditch attempt to get DW that rematch clause. It's a possibility because otherwise why does he need to tell the media that FW isn't negotiating a one-way rematch clause, what's it to him?
> 
> But I'd say the reason EH gets people like Usyk and Pulev to sign one-way rematch clauses is he can offer more money but if that isn't enough then we've seen he gets nasty and starts threatening to have his fighter vacate the title, those are the tactics he uses to get his own way.


Well it seems odd to me whatever that EH manages it without having to reciprocate but FW can't. If those tactics work surely every promoter should be using them?


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

80/20 split confirmed
Purse bid January 11th
Whyte's chance to prove he really wants a title shot as much as he claims he does

You are in a dilemma now @Ar558a . You read all my posts. We all know that but you continue to pretend you have me on ignore. So you will have to try and pretend you read this latest information somewhere else in order to save face. But if you post it directly below it is going to stick out like a sore thumb

Big dilemma Princess. HUGE


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

There you go Princess


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476668352512860166
Now don't go pretending you found this now or quoting off it


----------



## DynamicMoves (Apr 13, 2014)

And to think Whyte rejected 25% with 5 million guarantee.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

DynamicMoves said:


> And to think Whyte rejected 25% with 5 million guarantee.


Whyte and Hearn have dug themselves into a big hole now.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hearn saying they will appeal the 20/80 split.

How many times have we heard Hearn argue in AJ's favour arguing that his opponent 'will make a career high payday' and 'so why doesn't he just accept it and sign the contract.'


----------



## Starprocombat (Nov 4, 2021)

of course Tyson will be back to the UK with a boom!!


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Delay after delay after delay.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Otto Wallin is still available.

Just sayin' ................


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Cableaddict said:


> Otto Wallin is still available.
> 
> Just sayin' ................


As is Sefer Seferi


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

The humour around here hasn't improved.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Does Whyte really want this fight?


----------



## Starprocombat (Nov 4, 2021)

Whyte portraying that he is very conscious about this fight...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Starprocombat said:


> Whyte portraying that he is very conscious about this fight...



That's a good thing, since he'll probably be UN-conscious after the fight.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Looking less and less likely to happen this one.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Philly Shell said:


> Looking less and less likely to happen this one.



What makes you think this?

You think maybe Whyte is trying for step-aside money, instead of a fight he can't win?


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Warren has won the purse bid


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Warren won the purse bid with a record $41million (£30.6million), the biggest in boxing history

Eddie Hearn's bid was $32million (£23.9million)

10 per cent is kept as a winner’s bonus, while the rest is split 80/20 in favour of Fury.

It means Tyson Fury gets $29.5million (£22million) and Whyte gets $7.4million (£5.5million), and the winner of the fight gets an additional $4.1million bonus (£3.1million).

The target date for Fury-Whyte is believed to be April 23


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Whyte and Hearn uncharacteristically silent


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally Whyte willl be removed from the picture and then Usyk vs Fury can finally meet
I hope Fury wins because he will most likely vacate all the belts and retire and then you have a complere free for all for the belts

Usyk, Wilder, Parker, Ruiz, Hgrovic, Joyce, Dubois, Sanchez,

All these guys are literally 1 fight from title shots so if the belts vacate they will all most likely fight for it or get put into final eliminators immediately the division will turn so exciting I think they will all take at least 1 loss


----------



## MoneyKing (Mar 19, 2015)

Frank Warren giving Eddie Hearn a proper good hiding lol.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

The whole thing is a joke, if Whyte doesn't deserve more than 20% no challenger ever will. The WBC are so far up Fury's ass it's unbelievable, Fury dodged Usyk despite bleating about it and now he gets the best deal on the Whyte fight. Hopefully the Body Snatcher puts his lights out for good and he can fuck off and go rip off old ladies for fake driveways.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

The WBC has given Dillian Whyte until the end of business February 21 to provide a signed contract for his shot at Tyson Fury’s WBC title

Sign it or fuck off Whyte


----------



## MoneyKing (Mar 19, 2015)

Ar558a said:


> The whole thing is a joke, if Whyte doesn't deserve more than 20% no challenger ever will. The WBC are so far up Fury's ass it's unbelievable, Fury dodged Usyk despite bleating about it and now he gets the best deal on the Whyte fight. Hopefully the Body Snatcher puts his lights out for good and he can fuck off and go rip off old ladies for fake driveways.


That tramp and bum Anthony Joshua will be next after Tyson Fury splatters Dillian Shyte.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Fury is trolling the shit out of Hearn and Whyte and they are just allowing themselves to be bullied


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

MoneyKing said:


> That tramp and bum Anthony Joshua will be next after Tyson Fury splatters Dillian Shyte.


Well if he is that will mean he has beaten Usyk so that is a plus for EH actually.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Well if he is that will mean he has beaten Usyk so that is a plus for EH actually.


Hearn has already been quoted speaking in a manner completely dismissive of Joshua's chances in the rematch against Usyk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Randy Hickey said:


> The WBC has given Dillian Whyte until the end of business February 21 to provide a signed contract for his shot at Tyson Fury’s WBC title



Let's all hope and pray that poor Dillian's shoulder has fully healed !





Sadly, I can't find an emoji tht truly expresses how I currently feel about this ass clown.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hearn confirms they have the contract. The question now is, does Whyte really want the fight? The ball is firmly in his court


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

What the fuck is Whyte waiting for? Does he want a title shot or not?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Randy Hickey said:


> What the fuck is Whyte waiting for? Does he want a title shot or not?



He's probably still desperately hoping for a "step aside" deal.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hearing Whyte has finally signed on the dotted line


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Dillian Whyte 'signs contract' to fight Tyson Fury hours before deadline - Mirror Online


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Dillian Whyte did not attend the kick-off presser for what will be his first world title fight nor did any of his representatives (on the top table at least anyway) but it's still a good one


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

46 Wins said:


> Dillian Whyte did not attend the kick-off presser for what will be his first world title fight nor did any of his representatives (on the top table at least anyway) but it's still a good one


Says a lot for Fury that he can still give a way above average press conference when the opponent doesn't even turn up! I'd love him to ice Whyte early.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

@ 7:30, Fury makes it pretty clear that he's NOT going to retire after this fight. 


- Which was obvious, anyway.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Hearing John Fury wants to fight on the undercard


----------



## 46 Wins (Aug 19, 2020)

Brent Council approve a capacity extension from 90'000 to 94'000, a record amount for a sporting event.
FW confirms that 3 non-British judges have been appointed to score the fight.
The fight will be broadcast live on BT Sport Box Office priced at £24.95 and the full card has now been announced.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Looks like Fury will sell 94,000 tickets on his own.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

94k of Fury fans in one place? The best place for a trident test! 🤣


----------



## MoneyKing (Mar 19, 2015)

This is gonna be one helluva fight. Even my local VUE Cinema is showing the Fury vs Whyte fight lol.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MoneyKing said:


> This is gonna be one helluva fight. Even my local VUE Cinema is showing the Fury vs Whyte fight lol.


My guess is it will be much like Wlad vs Holyfield. 
All hat, no cattle.


----------



## MoneyKing (Mar 19, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> My guess is it will be much like Wlad vs Holyfield.
> All hat, no cattle.


Why not visit your local American CineMark or Amc Theatres and find out? 94,000 sell out Wembley crowd & potential epic ring walk from you know who.


----------



## Philly Shell (Sep 4, 2018)

Tyson Fury looked heavy at the open session. Perhaps he's planning on taking Whyte out early?


----------



## MoneyKing (Mar 19, 2015)

Philly Shell said:


> Tyson Fury looked heavy at the open session. Perhaps he's planning on taking Whyte out early?


We will know more at the Press Conference later on today & of course the weigh in on Friday If the KO comes it comes.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Philly Shell said:


> Tyson Fury looked heavy at the open session. Perhaps he's planning on taking Whyte out early?


Starting to think this, if Fury comes out fast throwing one two's and a jab and right hook I dont think Whyte will know what to do

For Whyte to win he needs to push back but if Fury comes out active I think Whyte will just stand there in the middle of the ring and eventually get hurt, think it will be an early win for Fury


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MoneyKing said:


> Why not visit your local American CineMark or Amc Theatres and find out? 94,000 sell out Wembley crowd & potential epic ring walk from you know who.


----------



## Big Yank Bal (Aug 2, 2013)

Fury should win by KO in the middle rounds. Other than punching power, does Whyte exceed or even match Fury in any other area? I also don't even see that much of a puncher's chance for Whyte. I know Whyte hits really hard but Wilder hit harder and Fury was able to deal with Wilder's best punches. 

The real question is what happens after this fight. I don't think that Fury wants this to be his last fight but I do think though that Fury has no interest in fighting anyone other than the Usyk-Joshua 2 winner.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Whyte!


----------



## FrankinDallas (May 19, 2013)

Sweet Caroline...da da DAH.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

*One sided mismatch. Dillian Whyte would have been a solid journey man, back in the 1990's. *


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Whyte was just to slow tonight, plus Fury's reach makes it a lot harder. That advantage makes it pretty hard for a smaller fighter like Whyte to get close enough to use his power advantage. Given that and the fact Whyte always tires, he needed to come out hard and fast and accept he would have to take a few shots to get his off. That strategy could have worked but he was too tentative and just waiting on the outside against a fighter with a reach advantage was never ever gonna work. I wonder if Whyte will retire or try and wait around to see if Fury really retires (I don't believe a word that lying cheat says) and IF he does he might see if he can get a final eliminator against Wilder /Joyce.

Still think Fury is most likely to try and get the big $$$ for a Usyk/AJ fight in December but we will see.


----------



## Big Yank Bal (Aug 2, 2013)

I called it


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

That was a terrible fight, Fury wasnt throwing power punches but he didnt need to he was just setting Whyte up for a big trap, cant believe Whyte didnt recover from that though


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

A.C.S said:


> That was a terrible fight, Fury wasnt throwing power punches but he didnt need to he was just setting Whyte up for a big trap, cant believe Whyte didnt recover from that though


He can't throw power punches, he doesn't have any power!


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Dillian Whyte an average fringe level contender was demanding a 45% of the split a few months back.
Credit to Eddie Hearn who took a guy that would've struggled against a prime Julius Francis or Michael Sprott. And hyped him up as some sort of super avoided ..World beater.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> Dillian Whyte an average fringe level contender was demanding a 45% of the split a few months back.
> Credit to Eddie Hearn who took a guy that would've struggled against a prime Julius Francis or Michael Sprott. And hyped him up as some sort of super avoided ..World beater.


You can't say Whyte hasn't got some good wins on his record? Povetkin, Parker, Rivas? To call him a Journeyman with no real talent is a bit unfair. He is probably too slow to beat any of the top 4 but has beaten everyone else. He only has three losses and all are against world Champs...


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Ar558a said:


> He can't throw power punches, he doesn't have any power!



Yet the guy has damn near a 70% KO rate in his career and has KO'd 4 of this last 5 opponents. Whyte, Wilder X 2 and Schwarz-----though I've never heard of this guy,

Physically, he doesn't look like an elite fighter with that semi-truck size spare tire around the middle and looks more awkward than agile with that herky-jerky body movement he does to feint his opponents, but he gets the job done and that's all that counts when fighting. 

Sometimes guys with awkward styles do well since their opponents don't really know where the shots will be coming from, plus the fact he's HUGE, fighting in the 260+ range usually means he will outweigh most of his opponents.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Ar558a said:


> You can't say Whyte hasn't got some good wins on his record? Povetkin, Parker, Rivas? To call him a Journeyman with no real talent is a bit unfair. He is probably too slow to beat any of the top 4 but has beaten everyone else. He only has three losses and all are against world Champs...


He would have got smoked by most of Lennox Lewis's last 20 opponents.
He is an average Heavyweight in a weak era of average Heavyweights.


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Whyte was just to slow tonight, plus Fury's reach makes it a lot harder. That advantage makes it pretty hard for a smaller fighter like Whyte to get close enough to use his power advantage. Given that and the fact Whyte always tires, he needed to come out hard and fast and accept he would have to take a few shots to get his off. That strategy could have worked but he was too tentative and just waiting on the outside against a fighter with a reach advantage was never ever gonna work. I wonder if Whyte will retire or try and wait around to see if Fury really retires (I don't believe a word that lying cheat says) and IF he does he might see if he can get a final eliminator against Wilder /Joyce.
> 
> Still think Fury is most likely to try and get the big $$$ for a Usyk/AJ fight in December but we will see.


Fury could fight Whyte once a month and win comfortably every time. Whyte has nothing that can cause Fury trouble.

Size, reach, boxing smarts, levels. Fury just way superior


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

gumbo2176 said:


> Yet the guy has damn near a 70% KO rate in his career and has KO'd 4 of this last 5 opponents. Whyte, Wilder X 2 and Schwarz-----though I've never heard of this guy,
> 
> Physically, he doesn't look like an elite fighter with that semi-truck size spare tire around the middle and looks more awkward than agile with that herky-jerky body movement he does to feint his opponents, but he gets the job done and that's all that counts when fighting.
> 
> Sometimes guys with awkward styles do well since their opponents don't really know where the shots will be coming from, plus the fact he's HUGE, fighting in the 260+ range usually means he will outweigh most of his opponents.


Well all his fights apart from WK, Wilder and Whyte were against complete tomato cans. He didn't do anything in the WK fight apart from the odd jab and runaway and Wilder has the worst footwork of any World Champ ever and even then he was stopped by volume of weak punches rather than a KO punch. Whyte has been KO'd by the same punch before so clearly was a big weakness, I still don't see him having power that would actually threaten a decent fighter. If and when he fights Usyk I see him struggling massively as AJ connected enough to show that he can handle way more power than Fury can offer.


----------



## Ar558a (Jun 2, 2019)

Dynamito said:


> He would have got smoked by most of Lennox Lewis's last 20 opponents.
> He is an average Heavyweight in a weak era of average Heavyweights.


I think you are looking through rose tinted glasses there, I agree Vitali, Tyson and Holyfield would def beat him but there is alot of mediocre guys in there who I would favor Whyte over... ( eg. Grant, Mavrović, Botha, Butler and Fortune to name a sample)


----------



## Randy Hickey (Feb 4, 2020)

Ar558a said:


> Well all his fights apart from WK, Wilder and Whyte were against complete tomato cans. He didn't do anything in the WK fight apart from the odd jab and runaway and Wilder has the worst footwork of any World Champ ever and even then he was stopped by volume of weak punches rather than a KO punch. Whyte has been KO'd by the same punch before so clearly was a big weakness, I still don't see him having power that would actually threaten a decent fighter. If and when he fights Usyk I see him struggling massively as AJ connected enough to show that he can handle way more power than Fury can offer.


Clueless


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Dynamito said:


> He would have got smoked by most of Lennox Lewis's last 20 opponents.
> He is an average Heavyweight in a weak era of average Heavyweights.





Ar558a said:


> I think you are looking through rose tinted glasses there, I agree Vitali, Tyson and Holyfield would def beat him but there is alot of mediocre guys in there who I would favor Whyte over... ( eg. Grant, Mavrović, Botha, Butler and Fortune to name a sample)


Butler and Fortune he beats all the rest beat him.


----------

